#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Chill bath at River

## Dhiya

Do you have any bath experience in rivers? It's an awesome experience. Yes! I have the experience. I like to get chill bath with my friends in Kirikaddu Oya. We spend our time as more crazy there.Share your experience with me.

----------


## Shamee

> Do you have any bath experience in rivers? It's an awesome experience. Yes! I have the experience. I like to get chill bath with my friends in Kirikaddu Oya. We spend our time as more crazy there.Share your experience with me.


I also had an awesome experience by taking a bath in Kirikaddu Oya. It helped to refresh my mind and soul. I went there with my colleagues for vacation. We played some games there. Anyway if we have some crazy friends with us, we can be happy at any place. Everyone must visit there atleast once.

----------


## Arthi

yes, i had a chance to visit Ravana Ella at Badulla. This is the best waterfall experience I have by far. when water fall down to your head from huge distance is a nervous excitement.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey, Ravana ella is not the best waterfall to enjoy. I had a chance at Diyaluma. That was an unforgettable day for me. Why don't you plan a trip to Diyaluma falls?

----------


## Dhiya

Hey, That's great of your trip diary.That is damn true. We have to plan our trips with same minded peoples. Keep Enjoying Inthu.

----------


## Arthi

> Hey, Ravana ella is not the best waterfall to enjoy. I had a chance at Diyaluma. That was an unforgettable day for me. Why don't you plan a trip to Diyaluma falls?


people have different opinions ,but. i will try your suggestion next time.

----------


## Dhiya

I am sure, This place will make you more crazy enough to enjoy.

----------


## Bhavya

> Do you have any bath experience in rivers? It's an awesome experience. Yes! I have the experience. I like to get chill bath with my friends in Kirikaddu Oya. We spend our time as more crazy there.Share your experience with me.


 Yeah had the experience when i visited nuwara eliya in my childhood, It was a fun filled experience with my family, But i didn't remember the river's name

----------


## Moana

> Do you have any bath experience in rivers? It's an awesome experience. Yes! I have the experience. I like to get chill bath with my friends in Kirikaddu Oya. We spend our time as more crazy there.Share your experience with me.


Hey Thenuka!

Thanks for letting me know thus place!!

----------


## Dhiya

You are welcome Shivani. :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Do you have any bath experience in rivers? It's an awesome experience. Yes! I have the experience. I like to get chill bath with my friends in Kirikaddu Oya. We spend our time as more crazy there.Share your experience with me.


First time hear about this place Kirikaddu Oya, Do you have any picture of this river?

----------

